
Snipt.net is closing - modinfo
https://snipt.net/
======
tptacek
This seems about as solid a winding down as can be expected; well done. Good
on you for taking a swing at this problem.

~~~
ddispaltro
Yeah, I came here to say that as well. It's amazing what clear and concise
communication can make something so much more palatable. It's probably for
lack of conflicting business interests forcing you to water down your message.

Good luck with your next adventure.

------
modinfo
Export your snippets from Snipt.net
[http://fotis.co/snipt/export.php](http://fotis.co/snipt/export.php)

~~~
notwhoyouthink
From a quick glance, this seems woefully insecure. Incrementing "user" by 1
yields (what I assume to be) someone else's export.

If you have any private snippets you would like to keep private, using this
exporter would be a bad idea.

If you're the developer of this utility, my recommendation would be to
generate a 1-time download link for the snippets instead of hosting them
online without any authentication.

~~~
wglb
> If you have any private snippets you would like to keep private, using this
> exporter would be a bad idea.

Well if they are private, and someone else figures this out, it doesn't matter
whether or not you use the exporter, no?

~~~
notwhoyouthink
What I mean is that the exporter linked to by modinfo optionally allows you to
input your Snipt API keys to export your private snippets in addition to your
public ones.

It appears that once this process is done by the exporter, both your public
and private snippets are hosted on the exporters server and accessible without
any authentication.

For example, this is an export from the exporter:
[http://fotis.co/snipt/export.php?user=3760&limit=100](http://fotis.co/snipt/export.php?user=3760&limit=100)

Increment ?user=3760 by 1 and you are greeted with someone else's export.

